# 4D Printing Could Change Everything



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

I barely wrapped my brain around 3D printing, now 4D printing could change everything...http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/Objects-That-Change-Shape-On-Their-Own-180951449/?no-ist


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 25, 2014)

4D. Right. DS is working on a project with an engineering professor and is going to start building a 3D printer probably next week. I've seen a video of the printer in action and still can't grasp it. The older I get the farther away the world gets from me!


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

I know. Sooner or later I shall need to read an article, because people keep talking about it and I'm like "what's the big deal," thinking it's something like paper dolls ... anyway. Guess I better put on my thinking cap.


----------



## Justme (May 26, 2014)

I can't cope with 3D it makes me feel dizzy!


----------

